# Dish Pro,DP34,721 & 301 connection



## bd102 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a Dish Pro Dish with a QUAD LNBF, but only TWO are used, I purchased
a 721 PVR and a DP34 switch..here's the problem...when I attempt to use
the switch I always have success with getting one tuner working and recieving 119, but I can't get tuner 2 to work to get 110, If I REMOVE the
switch and run the cable directly to the tuners it works GREAT!, I get both
tuners and with 119 and 110. I purchased a NEW DP 34 taken out of the sealed box. I want to use the 721 in the living room, and then continue
using my (2) 301's in the bedrooms. Why when using the switch I lose
tuner 2 and 110?


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

bd102 said:


> I have a Dish Pro Dish with a QUAD LNBF, but only TWO are used, I purchased
> a 721 PVR and a DP34 switch..here's the problem...when I attempt to use
> the switch I always have success with getting one tuner working and recieving 119, but I can't get tuner 2 to work to get 110, If I REMOVE the
> switch and run the cable directly to the tuners it works GREAT!, I get both
> ...


bd102,
Welcome to the site. 1st, there has been reports of 110 sat being out Check here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44170

Also, I believe that the DP34 switch has to have the cables, from the lnbf, connected in a certain way. You can not just connect 2 cables, they have to come from certain outlet connectors on the lnbf. I think the outlets are marked, so you will have to make sure that the cable from 110 is going to the 110 DP34 input.

Larry


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

lapplegate said:


> There has been reports of 110 sat being out Check here:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44170
> 
> Larry


There were some problems with the Echostar 8 satellite (at the 110 slot) overnight but as of early this morning everything is working fine.


----------

